

Hunting down the vinegar of _why - raimondious
http://huah.livejournal.com/11329.html

======
raimondious
In other news, twitter.com/_why has been claimed:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1269499>

And they don't mention in the post, but his youtube account is still open and
still entertaining: <http://youtube.com/user/whytheluckystiff>

------
gcb
so is it good on top of dollar bills?

